# Newbie seeks surrogate



## ajacklin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone.
As the title suggests I am new to the site, I am a gay male from Nottingham and I have been with my partner for nine years now. I think we are in the ideal position to offer a child a home, preferably through surrogacy. I am looking for any advice as to where to start looking for a surrogate, is it necessary to use a agency, what costs might be involved? e.t.c
I have looked at some surrogacy options, mostly abroad but it all seems rather expensive, I appreciate that a child is a big financial commitment but I can't help thinking that the money would be better spent on the child's upbringing and education.
Anyhow please let me know of any information you might see relevant.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

gotta run for work so just a quickie. I got lots of info lookin on cots site & surrogacy uk

                        theres also a little wish & ******************. Another gd way we got info was on here

                        it's bin a huge help. U dont have 2 join angency we never as felt it wasn't rite 4 us.

                        i'm sure others will b along soon with much more advice have lots more but work calls 

                        good luck & TC 
                        
                        Tammy


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Have a look at A Little Wish too - http://www.a-little-wish.co.uk/

They are excellent and very caring - they also have a fabulous message board with loads of information.

Good luck

T xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie the FF lawyer is also a great source of legal info and support
L x


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

We used Surrogate Pathhways mentioned below they have been amazing and our baby is due in the next few days .....

Good luck

Sue xx



ajacklin said:


> Hi everyone.
> As the title suggests I am new to the site, I am a gay male from Nottingham and I have been with my partner for nine years now. I think we are in the ideal position to offer a child a home, preferably through surrogacy. I am looking for any advice as to where to start looking for a surrogate, is it necessary to use a agency, what costs might be involved? e.t.c
> I have looked at some surrogacy options, mostly abroad but it all seems rather expensive, I appreciate that a child is a big financial commitment but I can't help thinking that the money would be better spent on the child's upbringing and education.
> Anyhow please let me know of any information you might see relevant.
> Thank you in advance.


----------

